# Vintage Case Backhoe Info Needed



## NW Turner (Nov 1, 2017)

I am working on repairing some problems on a 1950's or 1960's Case Tractor.

Starter does not disengage when key turned off (have to disconnect - battery terminal)
Generator is not charging the battery
Brakes are not working
Gauges are not working (disconnected or damaged)

It appears to be a Model 420B. For the past few days I have been pouring over the internet for information but it appears the Main Frame Serial Number plates is not correct. It looks like the plate from a Backhoe or Front Bucket Attachment.

Here is the info on the Plates:
Left Side of the Main Frame: Model 42 No. 4063767.
Front Bucket Arm: Model 42 No. 4059640
Backhoe Mount: Model 42 No. 4069646​There are 3 manuals with the tractor:
Backhoe and Loader for Model 420B Wheel Tractor Parts Catalog No. 1022
Parts Catalog No. 1045 Models 320B-420B-420BD Gas and Diesel
Service Manual (appears to be for a 480-580) with the following Sections 
3S, 65, 66, 67, 68, 74, 92, 1020, 2013, 2014, 2023, 2024, 3022, 3033
4019, D, F, I, I Supplement No. 1, O, R, IX, X, XIV ​How can I Identify/Verify the correct Model # and sections of the Service Manual that are valid for this tractor?


----------



## NW Turner (Nov 1, 2017)

Here are a couple of pictures.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

you can get close to the correct year, but wire brushing the casting numbers on the engine block. The correct serial number is located on the bolster on the right front of the machine, behind the support for the FEL.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

at first glance it looks like a 1968-69


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

read this and see if it helps
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/identify-this-case-backhoe.11797/


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

and if it really is a 400 series tractor, then any engine section 400 manual should be a benefit to you


----------



## NW Turner (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I'll check the casing numbers and the other location for a serial number.

After looking at a lot of pictures I'm starting to think this is not a 420B.
Exhaust pipe location - thru the engine cover versus 420B out the left of the engine bay.
Battery location - under the steering wheel versus 420B compartment in the engine cover.
Layout of the instrument panel​The local library has a number of Case Parts and Service Manuals. I'll be taking a look at them later today to see if I can get closer to identifying the model.


----------



## pinball (Aug 22, 2017)

NW Turner said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll check the casing numbers and the other location for a serial number.
> 
> After looking at a lot of pictures I'm starting to think this is not a 420B.
> Exhaust pipe location - thru the engine cover versus 420B out the left of the engine bay.
> ...


 If your starter doesn't disengage then I suspect you have a bad start switch. If your going to use the tractor it will a lot cheaper to put a delco alternator on it. That will do away with your generator and voltage regulator. probably get one for 60 bucks. you just need to use the pulley off of your generator. I have done it on several tractors.


NW Turner said:


> I am working on repairing some problems on a 1950's or 1960's Case Tractor.
> 
> Starter does not disengage when key turned off (have to disconnect - battery terminal)
> Generator is not charging the battery
> ...


Sounds like your start button is bad. Mine started doing that. replaced switch nd its fine now.


----------



## NW Turner (Nov 1, 2017)

pinball said:


> If your starter doesn't disengage then I suspect you have a bad start switch. If your going to use the tractor it will a lot cheaper to put a delco alternator on it. That will do away with your generator and voltage regulator. probably get one for 60 bucks. you just need to use the pulley off of your generator. I have done it on several tractors.
> 
> Sounds like your start button is bad. Mine started doing that. replaced switch nd its fine now.


After looking at a number of manuals I have determined the tractor is a 1962 W3 with the G159 gas engine, 

Now to start fixing some of the issues.

Replacement starter should arrive tomorrow
Replacement ignition switch has been ordered
Replacement neutral lock out switch has been ordered
Wiring needs attention
All of the gauges are broken need to be replaced
Generator and/or voltage regulator are not working
It sounds like it is best to switch from a generator to an alternator. I heard a diode is needed in the wiring from the alternator. There are three wires running to the voltage regulator which is not needed with an alternator.

Does anyone have a diagram of what the wiring will look like after switching to an alternator?


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

you can get a delco 10SI for 30 bucks. Just bought one for my case 211B


----------



## Bushpig (Jul 17, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php...9ba331&attachmentid=784615&stc=1&d=1397942749

If you have a 12 volt coil, then you don't need the ballast resistor. I have actually changed my points out to an electronic ignition.


----------



## NW Turner (Nov 1, 2017)

Thanks for the info. This info and wiring diagram will definitely help.

It looks like most of the work will become a spring/summer project depending on the weather and time.

The tractor is from my father-in-laws estate. Helping my wife get a handle on setting the estate is top priority. After taking over 5 tons of garbage from his place to the dump over Thanksgiving weekend we're starting to see light at the end of the tunnel. Now to deal with 28 vehicles and 4 trailers.


----------

